# My New Watch Stand



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been trying some ideas regarding watch stands, this is the latest.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice :thumbup:

I have always liked wood well my dad was a cabinet maker.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Haggis,

Those are really superb, especially the top one

on what looks like a piece of Burr Walnut ?

have you thought of going into small scale production ?

if so, I for one would be very interested.

regards Shiny


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

shinybryan said:


> Hi Haggis,
> 
> Those are really superb, especially the top one
> 
> ...


I could make a *small amount* for members if they are interested, Do you think Â£20 would be a reasonable cost including postage for UK only. Note all my stands are individual and hand made, no two will be the same, although I have several designs that work very well. The burr wood is very difficult to get. I only have a couple that I could sell. Others are made from Oak, teak and other hard woods. I try to be as creative as possible yet maintaining a well balanced stand. Stands hold either 2 or 1 watch depending on design. Anyone interested should measure their wrists using a length of paper, mark the contact point and measure the paper, in MM. THIS WILL ENSURE that the stand is not too big for your watch. I will send photos of a stand to any member before postage.


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

nice stands, I'd have to get some nice watches to do it justice


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are a selection of completed stands.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's one you made earlier:

































Still by my bed, thanks

steve


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Stevie, as you can see I am still trying to make the perfect stand. I am pleased that you are still happy with yours. The red watch is upside down which fooled me, lol. All the best.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

They look great, well done! The top one on the OP is my favourite. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The most important factor is i still use which i think speaks volumes for the design.

I think for me the best inprovement that could be made would be to make the cicumferance dimention the same both ways so that you can put a watch on in any configuration of crown up, down. left or right. I would be able to check how a watch was running and for fault finding.

I dont see this as a fault but as an improvement.

chers steve


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Great work Haggis! Again, I have to say that I love attention to detail. They're gorgeous.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

stevieb said:


> The most important factor is i still use which i think speaks volumes for the design.
> 
> I think for me the best inprovement that could be made would be to make the cicumferance dimention the same both ways so that you can put a watch on in any configuration of crown up, down. left or right. I would be able to check how a watch was running and for fault finding.
> 
> ...


I think you are right, but it would be a circle, or a rotating mount might work better? Pause for thought!! Will try that next. THX.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

stevieb said:


> The most important factor is i still use which i think speaks volumes for the design.
> 
> I think for me the best inprovement that could be made would be to make the cicumferance dimention the same both ways so that you can put a watch on in any configuration of crown up, down. left or right. I would be able to check how a watch was running and for fault finding.
> 
> ...


WELL STEVIE, YOU CERTAINLY GAVE ME A CHALLENGE. :wallbash: :sweatdrop: So now rotating mounts 360 degrees and stand sits at 90 degrees to enable side mount for checking your watch.




































 :thumbup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Haggis said:


> stevieb said:
> 
> 
> > The most important factor is i still use which i think speaks volumes for the design.
> ...


Wow that is a great design Derek!

I love the 7 I have and as you know I will be looking to buy more of you.

How did you manage to put that design together? looks great mate.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

One of mine that Haggis made for me

Verry well made and will last for ever!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Some others


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Well Citz to answer your question about the design, I was reading the Karma Sutra and thought number 46 looked like a possible position for the mount. :lol:   Getting the rotation was quite simple and can be achived using one hand. Lovely watches above.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

They are fantastic looking watch stands, now all i need to do is buy myself some more watches to justify getting some too :yes:


----------

